# first attempt on natural tank



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

my 30 gallon natural tank
lighting - 2 18w flourescent w/ reflectors
substrate - aqaurium gravel w/ lots of mulm
flora - common lfs plants and some anubias and crypts and a lotus bulb
fauna - 15 rummy nose tetra, 2 crystal shrimps, a bunch of glass shrimps, a bristlenose pleco, and 1 neon rainbow

comments and tips are very mush welcome


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Looks real nice... How long has it been set up? Is that a 30g breeder?

-ricardo


----------



## Christian Hansen (Apr 27, 2006)

Agree, it looks very nice indeed. Well done!


----------



## javalee (May 8, 2006)

Are you using filtration, or are you just letting the plants filter and the fish move the water? It looks really great!


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

thanks guys, its not a breeder tank  its been running for a month, i use a 250gph powerhead w/ sponge for water movement only, no water changes just top off, ive trimmed the cabomba twice already hehehehe


----------



## askindc (Mar 30, 2005)

Well done! What is that attractive, green, mesh-like looking background material you have on the outside back part of your tank? I like it!


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

hey askindc, its supposed to be a moss wall, i used the green plastic mesh, but the moss doesn't seem to grow out of it hehehehe


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

update on my 30 gal low tech


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice tank! Looks like the Tiger Lotus has done well for you.


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

yup dwalstad, i was surprised, used to have tiger lotus on my high tech 50 gal, leaves were always dying heres a pic of the largest leaf of the lotus in the 30 gal


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks very nice, JJ! I gotta get my 75 gallon tank set up. It's been almost thirteen years since I've had a tank up.


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

update of my tank, had to rescape, was getting tired of my old aquascape   


Thanks for viewing


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

I liked the other tank better. This tank looks barren to me. However, every one has there own personal idea of what is beautiful.  

Aesthetics aside, you may get algae problems with such a thinnly planted tank.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That will look nice when the plants fill in. 

What did you do with the other plants?


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

dwalstad said:


> I liked the other tank better. This tank looks barren to me. However, every one has there own personal idea of what is beautiful.
> 
> Aesthetics aside, you may get algae problems with such a thinnly planted tank.


me too  i just want to try if i can do it with slow growing plants  hehehehe got tired of trimming the past tank every week


----------



## jeremyjake (May 12, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> That will look nice when the plants fill in.
> 
> What did you do with the other plants?


gave them to my brother  i hope the hairgrass would survive


----------

